# Ikonè alla Fiorentina. È fatta.



## admin (2 Dicembre 2021)

Come riportato da Sky, è fatta per il passaggio di Ikonè (che era stato accostato anche al Milan) dal Lille alla Fiorentina.


----------



## princeps (2 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, è fatta per il passaggio di Ikonè (che era stato accostato anche al Milan) dal Lille alla Fiorentina.


per la Fiorentina colpo incredibile.....sarebbe stato un colpo eccellente anche per noi...


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Dicembre 2021)

pure loro spendono più di noi ahahahah. va be, avanti per la nostra strada.


----------



## 4-3-3 (2 Dicembre 2021)

Di esterni che segnano poco ce ne facciamo poco... A me non piace.


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> pure loro spendono più di noi ahahahah. va be, avanti per la nostra strada.


Spendano spendano, fatturano niente e campano dei ricavi di chiesa (SE la juve potrà riscattarlo... occhio...)


----------



## 4-3-3 (2 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> pure loro spendono più di noi ahahahah. va be, avanti per la nostra strada.


Il loro saldo è -8M, il nostro -70M. Di cosa stiamo parlando?


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Dicembre 2021)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Il loro saldo è -8M, il nostro -70M. Di cosa stiamo parlando?


parlo di costo di cartellini.
se continuano così e noi pure, tra 2 anni i bilanci sono rovesciati tranquillo !


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Dicembre 2021)

.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Dicembre 2021)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Il loro saldo è -8M, il nostro -70M. Di cosa stiamo parlando?


Ma va, noi siamo poveri e loro ricchi grazie a HOMMISSO


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> pure loro spendono più di noi ahahahah. va be, avanti per la nostra strada.


Milan 35
Fiorentina 24


----------



## Dexter (2 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, è fatta per il passaggio di Ikonè (che era stato accostato anche al Milan) dal Lille alla Fiorentina.


Tanto noi lì abbiamo Saelemaekers e Messias in prestito, siamo copertissimi. Abbiamo anche speso 30 milioni per Tomori, adesso per tre quattro sessioni di mercato basta spendere così tanto dai...W Elliott, abbasso Milan


----------



## Dexter (2 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Milan 35
> Fiorentina 24


Ah ok Milan 35 Juve 24 quindi che schifo che avrebbe fatto prendere Chiesa, ha senso


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (2 Dicembre 2021)

ora 30 pagine di scemenze come per Dumb fries?


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Dicembre 2021)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ah ok Milan 35 Juve 24 quindi che schifo che avrebbe fatto prendere Chiesa, ha senso


Nel senso che ogni squadra fa buoni colpi e altri peggiori..non è che ogni volta "ecco noi invece...."
Siamo secondi, qualcosa di buono avremo pur fatto anche noi...


----------



## Giangy (2 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, è fatta per il passaggio di Ikonè (che era stato accostato anche al Milan) dal Lille alla Fiorentina.


Bel colpo della viola.


----------



## Dexter (2 Dicembre 2021)

.

*@Dexter, basta con questi attacchi personali.
Alla prossima ci sarà provvedimento.*


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (2 Dicembre 2021)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Tanto noi lì abbiamo Saelemaekers e Messias in prestito, siamo copertissimi. Abbiamo anche speso 30 milioni per Tomori, adesso per tre quattro sessioni di mercato basta spendere così tanto dai...W Elliott, abbasso Milan


non sono certo un elliottiano, ma ste frignate senza senso e OT ce le dobbiamo sorbire ad ogni acquisto altrui? DObbiamo rosicare perché la FLorentia ha preso uno che in 4 stagioni al Lille ha fatto 11 gol?


----------



## Dexter (2 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Nel senso che ogni squadra fa buoni colpi e altri peggiori..non è che ogni volta "ecco noi invece...."
> Siamo secondi, qualcosa di buono avremo pur fatto anche noi...


Noi facciamo buoni colpi per competenza di Massara/Moncada. Se però a questa competenza aggiungi anche un budget degno di essere chiamato tale, magari ti giochi anche i quarti di Champions e lo scudetto lo vinci a Febbraio. Invece no, l obiettivo é vivacchiare..


----------



## Dexter (2 Dicembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> non sono certo un elliottiano, ma ste frignate senza senso e OT ce le dobbiamo sorbire ad ogni acquisto altrui? DObbiamo rosicare perché la FLorentia ha preso uno che in 4 stagioni al Lille ha fatto 11 gol?


La Fiorentina ha speso almeno una quindicina di milioni di euro per l esterno destro, una roba che dobbiamo fare da circa 4 sessioni di mercato. Il giocatore in sé non c entra nulla. Sì rosica che la Fiorentina compra cartellini invece di chiedere prestiti a Crotone e Monaco


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Dicembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> non sono certo un elliottiano, ma ste frignate senza senso e OT ce le dobbiamo sorbire ad ogni acquisto altrui? DObbiamo rosicare perché la FLorentia ha preso uno che in 4 stagioni al Lille ha fatto 11 gol?


.


----------



## Dexter (2 Dicembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> ora 30 pagine di scemenze come per Dumb fries?


Noi 30 pagine su chi le facciamo? Su Alessandro Florenzi? Tanto vale parlare degli acquisti (pagati) degli altri...


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Dicembre 2021)

.


----------



## Nevergiveup (2 Dicembre 2021)

.


----------



## Dexter (2 Dicembre 2021)

.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Dicembre 2021)

Non per quello,ma perchè la Fiorentina potrebbe aver acquistato l'ennesimo piccolo crack di 22-23 anni (che tra l'altro noi stessi seguivamo)
Mentre alcuni di voi si spippettano sul 31enne messias per 2 goalletti 

Magari tra 2 anni la Fiorentina lo rivenderà al triplo,mentre noi tra 2 anni dovremo contattare genoa,udinese,cagliari,spezia e pregare queste squadre per levarcelo di torno con un prestito con obbligo per il nostro ormai 33-34 enne


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Dicembre 2021)

.


----------



## Dexter (2 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non per quello,ma perchè la Fiorentina potrebbe aver acquistato l'ennesimo piccolo crack di 22-23 anni (che tra l'altro noi stessi seguivamo)
> Mentre alcuni di voi si spippettano sul 31enne messias per 2 goalletti
> 
> Magari tra 2 anni la Fiorentina lo rivenderà al triplo,mentre noi tra 2 anni dovremo contattare genoa,udinese,cagliari,spezia per pregare di prendere in prestito con obbligo il nostro ormai 33-34 enne


Ma prendersela con i giocatori in sé é sbagliato. Io critico un budget che non esiste. Beccare il crack pagandolo 20 milioni (come abbiamo visto con Theo) é molto più semplice che pescare il miracolo a 2 milioni. E non può sempre andar bene alla lunga, come si é visto nell' ultima sessione di mercato


----------



## Dexter (2 Dicembre 2021)

.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Dicembre 2021)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Noi facciamo buoni colpi per competenza di Massara/Moncada. Se però a questa competenza aggiungi anche un budget degno di essere chiamato tale, magari ti giochi anche i quarti di Champions e lo scudetto lo vinci a Febbraio. Invece no, l obiettivo é vivacchiare..


L'obbiettivo vivacchiare c'era prima, mi pare che quest'anno si parli apertamente di scudetto, quindi per me non stiamo vivacchiando, anche in CL eravamo morti e invece ci possiamo ancora giocare il passaggio del turno (che sarebbe già in tasca senza ladrate arbitrali)..,ok il tifoso deve tifare e lamentarsi, posso capire se mi citi Chiesa, che certo avrebbe fatto comodo ma HA SCELTO I GOBBI quindi non so davvero cosa avremmo dovuto fare (non credo il problema sia il cartellino visto come lo pagheranno pure loro, magari l'ingaggio..in ogni caso lui voleva la Juve) ma che ci mettiamo qui a tirare giù i santi per giocatori mediocri che non spostano una sega non lo capisco..come in estate per Dumfries, un ce55o a pedali e pareva avessero preso il nuovo Maicon..

Facciamo i colpi che riteniamo corretti: Tonali e Tomori mica ce li hanno regalati, nemmeno Leao o Bennacer...quando vogliamo paghiamo, se poi la colpa è la competenza di pagare Maignan 14 milioni meglio essere colpevoli


----------



## Garrincha (2 Dicembre 2021)

Beh al momento è più non si vende, non si rinnova, si perde a zero e non si hanno i soldi per i cartellini


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Dicembre 2021)

*Piantatela e risolvete le vostre beghe in privato.

Ai prossimi attacchi personali ci sarà provvedimento diretto.*


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Dicembre 2021)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Beh al momento è più non si vende, non si rinnova, si perde a zero e non si hanno i soldi per i cartellini


Speriamo cambi


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Piantatela e risolvete le vostre beghe in privato.
> 
> Ai prossimi attacchi personali ci sarà provvedimento diretto.*


.


----------



## Zenos (2 Dicembre 2021)

Mai visti tanti punti…oramai le guerre sono solo interne…
per quanto riguarda il mercato non ci sono più scuse,sto benedetto salto va fatto una volta per tutte, tra gennaio e giugno mi aspetto un big in attacco e a destra.
Possibilmente no pensionati e giocatori con 104 comma 3.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Dicembre 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Mai visti tanti punti…oramai le guerre sono solo interne…
> per quanto riguarda il mercato non ci sono più scuse,sto benedetto salto va fatto una volta per tutte, tra gennaio e giugno mi aspetto un big in attacco e a destra.
> Possibilmente no pensionati e giocatori con 104 comma 3.


ma quanti anni sono che lo diciamo? questi colpi non arriveranno mai..


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, è fatta per il passaggio di Ikonè (che era stato accostato anche al Milan) dal Lille alla Fiorentina.


Incredibile. Che colpo per la Fiorentina! Giocatore che con la sua velocita in Italia puo fare la differenza, deve diventare piu concreto, ma nel gioco di Italiano puo fare veramente bene. Se azzeccano la scelta del nuovo 9 questa Fiorentina sara molto, molto interessante.

Sarebbe stato un acquisto utilissimo anche per noi, upgrade notevole rispetto a Saelemaekers.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Dicembre 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Incredibile. Che colpo per la Fiorentina! Giocatore che con la sua velocita in Italia puo fare la differenza, deve diventare piu concreto, ma nel gioco di Italiano puo fare veramente bene. Se azzeccano la scelta del nuovo 9 questa Fiorentina sara molto, molto interessante.
> 
> Sarebbe stato un acquisto utilissimo anche per noi, upgrade notevole rispetto a Saelemaekers.


Si però per la viola non dimentichiamo che perderanno Vlaovich che è una vera mazzata per loro..in ogni caso, si sapeva che avrebbero costruito una rosa buona, Comisso comunque ha passione e sta spendendo..io credo possano diventare a stretto giro una simil atalanta..ma è ottimo che la serie A cresca..importante è che noi siamo al top


----------



## uolfetto (2 Dicembre 2021)

Gonzalez e Ikone sono due ottimi acquisti. Però se stavamo noi con Bonaventura Igor e Callejon titolari Chiesa venduto e Vlahovic che non rinnova c'era la rivolta invece Commisso si che spende.


----------

